# Garden Railways Magazine Complete Collection



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

I just received the new DVD of the GRM complete collection (1984-2015).
If you own it, it is set up like the Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette complete collection DVD.

One difference between the two is that you cannot pull out a Garden Railway issue on a PDF like you can with the NG&SLG collection. You must use the Kalmbach program and read the magazine in the program.

However, the GRM collection gives you the old "Sidestreet Banner" publication, all the pull out Ted Stinson plans and other plans from GR. The plans are in a stand alone folder so that you can print them out in whatever size/scale you want. (You need to calculate the plan printout percent if the plan is larger or smaller than the drawn scale. Some plans are already marked for scale differences.)

I like reading a magazine in the 'flesh,' but this program allows you to keep all the GW's on your computer (or disk if you don't have enough hard disk space) AND it has a word search. 

I can now get rid of the last box of GR magazines in the garage!!

Not cheap at $90, but it is so handy!


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Issue PDFs*

The issue PDFs are in a sub-directory, but they are password protected.
Tom


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just found this thread through a round-about way via google.

Reading Dan's post it sounds as if one cannot print any of the articles but that one has to read them on the computer screen. Is that correct?

Also is it possible to copy the DVD to a flash drive and use it to read the magazine? None of my new Macs have a DVD drive anymore.

And finally - question for anyone who subscribes to the current digital version - does the digital version also include all the ads?
The ads was mostly what I was looking at until I let my subscription lapse a few years back.

Knut


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Gr dvd*

Knut
You can print any of the pages of the magazines. When you go to print, it asks you what pages to print. The full size drawings are in their own directories and may be printed.
Tom


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Tom,

I was trying to understand what Dan meant when he wrote:


> One difference between the two is that *you cannot pull out a Garden Railway issue on a PDF* like you can with the NG&SLG collection. *You must use the Kalmbach program and read the magazine in the program*.


"Reading the magazine in the program" sounded to me that one had to read the DVD content on the screen.


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

I think Kalmbach made a big mistake on this one. I purchased the complete collection and I think it is great. However, I have several devices that I use, including an iPad. I also put my data onto Microsoft OneDrive so that I can sync across devices. My complete collection is stored in OneDrive but I cannot access it on the iPad. I paid for the collection and am not trying to pull a fast one but I would use it a lot more if I had better access to it.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

greghile said:


> ....but I cannot access it on the iPad.


Do you know why you can't access it on the ipad?

I'm wondering if for a similar reason I wouldn't be able to transfer the document on a flash drive to use it with devices that don't have a DVD drive.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It appears that you use a program to "read" the "Magazines", the iPad does not have the same operating system as a Mac, so probably the program won't run in the iPad.

Greg 1,156


----------



## Benton (Dec 13, 2017)

Use a password breaker,


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"..._I like reading a magazine in the 'flesh,' but this program allows you to keep all the GW's on your computer (or disk if you don't have enough hard disk space) AND it has a word search. 
I can now get rid of the last box of GR magazines in the garage...._"



Even if I felt $90 for the DVD version was justified, and I wanted another reason to use a (computer) screen even more .... I would still keep my GR collection which encompasses '99--2010. 

Also considering DVD rot ; 
ref. http://www.manifest-tech.com/media_dvd/dvd_compatibility.htm 


nite,
doug c


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

re: GRW Digital edition, yes all the ads are there, and they are hot links to the various vendors, very useful when something catches your eye. And at $6 a year (I think) with a print subscription, a deal IMHO.

Jerry


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Waiting for them to run a sale.

Doug


----------

